# sad day today for the yaya household



## Yaya (May 14, 2013)

Bought my little kid a kitten last month ....my wife and daughter were in love with it..well today i came home and it was dead on my living  room floor, sad shit.. family is devastated


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 14, 2013)

you sure tiller didnt break in your crib..Thats got tiller written all over it


----------



## amore169 (May 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear this Yaya, I can relate to this cause I bought my daughter a dog (Yorkie) and it got parvo so I took him to the Vet and they only  gave him a 30% chance of survival so everybody started crying. I told the Vet to do anything possible to save him, after 2 days of intensive care they were able to save him. It's weird to say this about an animal but he's a big part of our family. The hospital bill was $1800 but I didn't mind at all paying this. Again sorry to hear this Yaya.


----------



## RISE (May 14, 2013)

I have 4 wild cats that live around my house, now one of them had kittens and they're living under my house.  Your more than welcome to come to FL and pick out one, or all.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 14, 2013)

On behalf of the staff I'd like to apologize for Bundy's insensitivity lol... But it was kinda funny.

Losing a pet always sucks, but man a little kitten? Thats too bad. Sorry to hear.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Seeker (May 14, 2013)

Sorry,Yaya. A couple of weeks back my wife was cleaning my daughters gold fish bowl in the bathroom and the gold fish did a dive right out the bowl into the toilet! My daughter was freaked! :/ she cried all night.


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 14, 2013)

im alil late....but I just saw this and as I read it all I  thought was... tiller strikes again.

...sucks to hear that.  causes?  hair ball?


----------



## Braw16 (May 14, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear this YaYa always sucks to lose a pet thats why not sure if I will ever have another.


----------



## Patriot1405 (May 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear Yaya! Always sad to lose a pet, especially when you have little ones.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 14, 2013)

Sorry brother...  How did it die?


----------



## Georgia (May 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear Yaya


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 14, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Sorry brother...  How did it die?



It was smothered in his wifes snatch.


----------



## DF (May 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear Yaya.  My daughter lost her guinea pig that she had for 6 years.  The worst part of it was that it had died during her birthday party/friends sleep over.  We returned from the movies & it was dead.  Needless to say she was pretty upset, but she handled it well.  We buried it out in the yard with a few of its toys.


----------



## Azog (May 14, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> It was smothered in his wifes snatch.



Pussy is a jealous creature. The competition must have forced one pussy to attack the other. Always a shame when innocent young pussy dies.


----------



## jennerrator (May 14, 2013)

what did you do to it yaya?


----------



## AlphaD (May 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. We just lost my 7yr old son's hamster.  Dies right in its food dish.  Funny my wife says the same about me. Anyhow, we did the funeral out back, put scoodles (hamster name) in the ground and said some words about fond memories of the hamster.  My son handled it really good, he has a good understanding of life and death....


----------



## gymrat827 (May 14, 2013)

sorry to your lady and little girl.


----------



## j2048b (May 14, 2013)

yup, very sad for the kiddos, devistating, animals help teach kids responsibility, feed em or they die i told my kids... we are missing both dogs now...

... my dad ran over my puppie on my birthdy when i was in third grade, poor little pooch, broken back and put down... cupcakes at birthdays where never the same... but one of my mom's whore friends really put a smile on my face...BLAMO face lotion.... haha 3rd grade... oh the memories...jk


----------



## StoliFTW (May 14, 2013)

sry brotha.   sucks 2 lose a furry friend


----------



## ken Sass (May 14, 2013)

sorry for the wife and kids


----------



## PFM (May 14, 2013)

j2048b said:


> yup, very sad for the kiddos, devistating, animals help teach kids responsibility, feed em or they die i told my kids... we are missing both dogs now...
> 
> ... my dad ran over my puppie on my birthdy when i was in third grade, poor little pooch, broken back and put down... cupcakes at birthdays where never the same... but one of my mom's whore friends really put a smile on my face...BLAMO face lotion.... haha 3rd grade... oh the memories...jk



Your mom has whore friends.............get phone numbers!


----------



## j2048b (May 14, 2013)

PFM said:


> Your mom has whore friends.............get phone numbers!



Almost pissed laughing hahahaha


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear that.  Same thing happened here a few months ago.  Spent alot of money on it only to loose it to kitty parvo.


----------



## 63Vette (May 15, 2013)

Pets are better than people.... present company excluded. Sorry for your loss Yaya. I had to put a cat down a few months ago that I had (or had me) for 17 years. I cried like a little bitch.

If pets aren't in heaven, I don't want to go.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Yaya (Feb 25, 2014)

Lol......I must of been drunk when I started this thread..

Never had a kitten

Fuk


----------



## Joliver (Feb 25, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Lol......I must of been drunk when I started this thread..
> 
> Never had a kitten
> 
> Fuk



LOL!  When I looked at the date, I was about to blast a bitch for bringing this one back from the dead.  Turns out Yaya has a drinking problem. M Night Shyamalan shit there....


----------



## Yaya (Feb 25, 2014)

Haha..I think I was making fun of someone who was talking about there cat in the shout but nobody caught my sarcasm so I went with it.. 


The person who was talking about cats wasn't tiller either. ..damn I vaguely remember. .

I was drunk


----------



## Joliver (Feb 25, 2014)

Well Yaya, after reviewing the thread about concise names for threads, I am recommending that this thread be named the following:

Yaya drunkenly taunts kitten mourner while drunk.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 25, 2014)

Someone else talks about cats??



Yaya said:


> Haha..I think I was making fun of someone who was talking about there cat in the shout but nobody caught my sarcasm so I went with it..
> 
> 
> The person who was talking about cats wasn't tiller either. ..damn I vaguely remember. .
> ...


----------



## Gt500face (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry to hear it brother


----------



## Patriot1405 (Feb 25, 2014)

That's ...ked up!!!   Lmao!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2014)

I knew it all along


----------



## Yaya (Feb 25, 2014)

Gt500face said:


> Sorry to hear it brother


Thanks bro..shits been tuff


----------



## Yaya (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the support


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 2, 2015)

So now that you got our curiosity, what happened to it?  How did it die?


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 2, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Bought my little kid a kitten last month ....my wife and daughter were in love with it..well today i came home and it was dead on my living  room floor, sad shit.. family is devastated



Awe man, so sorry to hear that. Any idea what happened? Poor kiddos.


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 2, 2015)

oh YaYa, I am so sorry........


----------



## Yaya (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks guys, Been A tough month


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Sorry for your loss Yaya. Losing a part of the family is never easy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 2, 2015)

You people should read....


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 2, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> You people should read....



Huh? What do you mea--









Yaya said:


> Lol......I must of been drunk when I started this thread..
> 
> Never had a kitten
> 
> Fuk





Son of a bitch!


----------



## Joliver (Mar 2, 2015)

Dear Yaya, we are sorry to hear about the recent loss of your kitten.  We here at ugbodybuilding.com are a family. Please feel free to contact us for support if you feel as if you can't go on.

As a member in good standing, we thank you for your support. And as always, thank you for shopping at ugbodybuilding.com.

Sincerely,
Joliver
Senior Vice President
Form Letters Division


----------



## DF (Mar 2, 2015)

I hope that Tiller was questioned.


----------



## bronco (Mar 2, 2015)

LMAO...some of you guys


----------



## stonetag (Mar 3, 2015)

I was wondering what the fuk! how many kittens died between now and then? maybe you weren't meant for a cat yaya.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 4, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Bought my little kid a kitten last month ....my wife and daughter were in love with it..well today i came home and it was dead on my living  room floor, sad shit.. family is devastated


Oh crap man hate to hear this😳😹 I'm very attached to my cat so I know it's tough


----------

